# [PHPMYADMIN] Problemas instalándolo sobre PHP 4 (cerrado).

## dickinson

Hola, después de leer un montón de documentación y post, he logrado instalar Apache, MySql y PHP sobre Gentoo.

El caso, es que yo he instalado la versión 4 de PHP. Luego he intentado instalar PHPMyAdmin, pero a la hora de emergerlo, me crea conflicto con el paquete dev-php/php y mod_php. No sé por qué.

He probado a desinstalar estos dos paquetes y a instalar PHPMyAdmin, cuando lo he realizado parecía que emergía bien, pero me intentaba instalar la versión 5 de PHP. No logró realizarlo ya que me faltaban ciertas USE para que terminara la instalación.

Así que, he vuelto a instalar estos paquetes anteriores que desinstalé, para que me funcionara PHP. Entonces mi pregunta, ¿existe algún modo de instalar PHPMyAdmin sobre PHP versión 4?. Gracias.Last edited by dickinson on Sun Mar 12, 2006 10:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Todos los ebuilds PHP  han sido unidos en un solo ebuild: dev-lang/php, de ahi que te de el conflicto.

Para actualizarte a la nueva forma y tener PHP4 o PHP5 o ambos a la vez, tienes todo explicado en la documentacion oficial:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/php/php-upgrading.xml

Siguiendo esos pasos te libras del conflicto  :Wink:  y podras tener la version de PHP que quieras.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## dickinson

Muchas gracias, me ha ido todo OK. Pero ahora me surge un problema, ¿cómo accedo a PHPMyAdmin?. He intentado desde http://localhost/phpmyadmin y me dice que no encuentra la URL. Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

 *dickinson wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias, me ha ido todo OK. Pero ahora me surge un problema, ¿cómo accedo a PHPMyAdmin?. He intentado desde http://localhost/phpmyadmin y me dice que no encuentra la URL. Gracias.

 

Eso ya parece problema de tu configuración de Apache. Revisala y asegurate de que has instalado PHPMyAdmin en el host virtual que esta activo en http://localhost/. Seguramente encuentres intesante la hoja del manual de webapp-config.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## dickinson

Gracias, te explico como está mi archivo /etc/conf.d/apache2.

Tiene la línea APACHE_OPTS="-D PHP5" Para que me reconozca PHP. Teniendo sólo esta línea en este archivo de configuración, me muestra sin problemas las páginas que tengo en un Virtual Host.

Le he añadido a este archivo la línea, APACHE_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST". Ahora no me reconoce PHP. Cuando intento entrar ahora tanto en el Virtual Host como en http://localhost/phpmyadmin, me tira el siguiente error: Has escogido abrir un archivo de application/x-httpd-php. Parece que no me reconoce el PHP. No sé como configurarlo bien, a ver si me puedes ayudar. Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

Prueba con la combinación de ambas, es decir:

APACHE_OPTS="-D PHP5 -D DEFAULT_VHOST"

Si no añades DEFAULT_VHOST" no tienes host virtual por defecto y si no añades PHP, no tienes PHP  :Wink: 

----------

## dickinson

He probado, y me pasa lo mismo, no sé cómo hacer.

----------

## dickinson

Si me recomiendas mirar en algun archivo, dímelo, y si eso, te pego su contenido. Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

¿Instalaste dev-lang/php- con la USE apache2? En caso afirmativo deberías de tener el modulo PHP de Apache instalado, en caso contrario, ya sabes  :Wink: . Recuerda que PHP es un lenguaje, su uso no es exclusivo para paginas WEB  :Wink: . Si no indicas esa USE no se te instala el módulo de Apache. En el handbook tienes más información sobre como usar  las USE y como afectan a las instalaciones.

Saludozzzz

----------

## dickinson

Estuve mirando el historial a ver como había instalado el PHP, me di cuenta que había escrito apache, en vez de apache2 como variable USE. Lo estoy reemergiendo a ver que pasa. Ya te contaré.

De todos modos, me hace gracia, porque como yo lo tenía, con sólo la opción APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP5", me interpreteba bien mi página de prueba (phpinfo) de mi Virtual Host. Gracias.

----------

## capira

¿Tienes activado el FLAG 'vhosts'? De ser así, ha debido de aparecerte un mensaje como este:

```
 *

 * The 'vhosts' USE flag is switched ON

 * This means that Portage will not automatically run webapp-config to

 * complete the installation.

 *

 * To install phpmyadmin-2.8.0_beta1 into a virtual host, run the following command:

 *

 *     webapp-config -I -h <host> -d phpmyadmin phpmyadmin 2.8.0_beta1

 *

 * For more details, see the webapp-config(8) man page
```

¿Has ejecutado webapp-config?

----------

## dickinson

Por fin me tira, yuuuhuuuuuu!!!!. Ahora el inconveniente final, cuando accedo a la consola de PHPMyAdmin, no me deja entrar con el user y pass de root. Otras veces que lo había hecho con Debian, si que me dejaba. ¿Esto a qué puede ser debido?. Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

Los passowords de MySQL son independientes de los del sistema. No se si te refieres a que no te admite el passoword del usuario root del sistema o del usuario root de MySQL, que no es lo mismo. Consulta la documentación de MySQL para saber como establecer/cambiar el password de un usuario de MySQL. En la documentación de Gentoo también lo tienes explicado.

Estaría bien que mencionases cual era el problema y que te dio la solución por si algún otro usuario se encuentra en la misma situación y llega a aquí a través de la búsqueda  :Smile: 

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## dickinson

Pues lo solucioné escribiendo dos comandos que mostraba la salida de la instalación de PHP, en concreto, php-select php-devel php5 y php-select php php5.

Sobre la autenticación del PHPMyAdmin, yo cuando trabajaba con Debian, introducía el user y pass del root del sistema, y trabajaba con un usuario root sin pass en las conexiones de PHP a MySQL.

¿Aquí he de crear un usuario y contraseña en MySQL para poder entrar a la administración de PHPMyAdmin?. Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

PHPMyAdmin usa los usuarios de MySQL, no del sistema. Por supuesto has de crearte un usuario en MySQL para poder acceder a MySQL (aunque sea sin contraseña). Te aconsejo mirar el comando GRANT de MySQL.

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/grant.html

Supongo que el comportamiento que describes de Debian sea debido a que en algún momento de la instalación de MySQL se creaba una cuenta para el usuario root con el mismo password que el usuario root del sistema. Mi consejo es que procures evitar el usuario root en MyQSL. Crea un superusuario con cualquier otro nombre, que al ser menos típico es más improbable que un ataque usando el usuario 'root' tenga éxito  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## dickinson

Bien, ya he creado un usuario de la siguiente manera:

GRANT SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, CREATE, DROP ON santiago.* TO santiago@localhost IDENTIFIED BY '1234567890';

Bien, cuando escribo mysql -u santiago -p, me pide que ingrese el password, lo pongo, y entro sin problemas. Pero cuando tecleo http://localhost/phpmyadmin, me sale una ventana emergente diciendome que introduzca user y pass, yo introduzco el nuevo user creado, y no me deja, entonces, ¿qué pasa?.

----------

## dickinson

Bueno, ya solucioné el problema con el acceso a phpMyAdmin. La solucción, escribir lo siguiente:

mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/2.7.0_p1/sqlscripts/mysql/2.7.0_p1_create.sql

Con esto ya está. El usuario es root y el pass en blanco.

----------

